# Central Illinois Trainers?



## erpeden (Mar 10, 2011)

Anyone know of a good trainer in the Central Illinois area?:help:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

What city? You can PM me if you'd like


----------



## jan & jim (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi erpeden! What kind of training were you looking for? I also would be curious as to where at in central Illinois you are. Anywhere near Chatham? (Just south of Springfield). 
Jim


----------



## Buckhunter (Nov 8, 2008)

there is a nice schutzhund club in Pana


----------



## jan & jim (Jan 22, 2009)

Capital Canine Training Club in Chatham, Il. if your looking for basic obedience training. It has been in operation since the 1980's.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

Another good Schutzhund club that trains in Lincoln. Are you looking for training classes or individual instruction? PM with specifics.


----------

